# Radioactive seed implant prostate



## steph2355 (Feb 15, 2011)

What procedure code would I use for radioactive seed implant of the prostate?

Thanks


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Feb 15, 2011)

I do not have my book in front of me, but I believe it's 55875 and if ultrasound guidence was used there's a code for that too, 76965 with modifier -26 depending on where you doing the service.


----------



## celam (Dec 26, 2013)

*55875*

Can the urologist and radiation oncologist both bill 55875?


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Dec 30, 2013)

In my experience, the urologist places the transperineal placement of needles or catheters and the radiologist downloads the seeds?


----------

